# Need some money?



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I was browsing some link from an RV site, and found a really neat site.
You can look up info on states you travel through.

One of the links on each state page has an UNCLAIMED FUNDS link.
I looked through the list, and found 2 people in my family had some money waiting for them! One was my wife! We love getting a $100, and not even know why! More camping money!

Maybe you should look yourselves up in your prospective state link!

Here it is!

50 States

Send any "finders fees" to me at.......


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

My wife used that site about a year ago and we got about $63 back from the phone company!

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I looked up my entire family, and found some money for my niece as well!

Try it if you haven't!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Sweet.

I just checked and found my Mom and Dad listed. Just called her and she is going to check into it.

Thanks for the tip JollyMon. What is your fee?


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

Man I'm bummed. I didn't find anything for my wife and I or for my parents but I did find something for my sister and my brother-in-law. They get all the breaks.









Thanks for the link JollyMon.

Dana


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm glad to help out. I can't believe there are so many unclaimed funds floating around out there!

I think I'll spend ours on the OUTBACK mods!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

This is legit!

Put together by the State Treasurers.

I found some $ back in Florida, don't know how much, but might buy a beer!

Dave
Outbackgeorgia


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mo' Money! Mo' Money!


----------

